# الديتول



## phyyyyy (26 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ارجو مساعدتى 

هل يحتوى تركيب الديتول الشعبى على التكسابون وهل هو عامل العكارة

ارجو المساعدة 

وشكرا على مساعدتكم


----------



## العجمىى (26 مارس 2010)

لا الديكسابون يدخل اذا كنت عايزو يرغى


----------



## العجمىى (26 مارس 2010)

*30 لتر من الديتول الشعبى ---- بغسل البرميل جيدا ثم انشفوا وبعدين اضع المواد وهى كيلو سيمسول ونصف كيلو ايزوبروبانول ونصف كيلو باين الهو زيت الصنوبر ونصف كيلو داى كورت الهو ماء البلسم ونقلبهم كويس اوى ثم نضع الماء باقى البرميل ثم نضع عليهم لون الكرميل او الغروب وبكده عندك ديتول شعبى تبيع التر ب 6 جنيه وتكلفة البرميل 55 جنيه على الاكثر*​ وهذة طريقة ثانية منقولة من الاخ هانى العزازى وهى افضل من بتعتى

*طريقة تصنيع الديتول بأقل تكاليف ممكنه
بداية أقول ان هذا الديتول ليس طبي أى لا يستخدم فى الاغراض الشخصية ​ 
التركيبة :- 
1- سيمسول 4%
2- سيتروميد ( رباعى كلوريد الأمونيوم ) 2%
3- أيزوبروبانول 2% 
4- زيت صنوبر 1% 
5- داى كوارت اتش 0.5% 
6- لون أصفر مع قليل من الاحمر لأعطاء شكل الديتول الاصلى ​ 
طريقة العمل :- ​ 
1- يذاب السيمسول فى الماء الدافئ ويتم التقليب الجيد حتى تمام الزوبان 
2- اضف كمية الستروميد تجد ان المحلول أصبح شفاف مثل الماء بعدما كان مستحلب ابيض 
3- أضف الايزوبروبانول مع التقليب الجيد 
4- أضف الصنوبر مع التقليب الجيد فى أتجاه واحد 
5- أضف اللون الاصفر مع قليل من الأحمر 
6- أضف نسبة الداى كوارت اتش 
7- يعبأ الديتول ​ 
هذه هى أقل تكلفه ممكنه لأعطاء ديتول شعبي ​*​


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (26 مارس 2010)

الاخ الكريم العجمى جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات واريد ان استفهم عن كبفية الحصول على ديتول شعبى وثقيل حيث ان الناس عندنا يهتمون بالكثافة العالية واللزوجة


----------



## phyyyyy (26 مارس 2010)

شكرا اخى الكريم على الرد الجميل وارجو من حضرتك مكان بيع الستروميد 

وشكرا على المساعدة


----------



## العجمىى (27 مارس 2010)

phyyyyy قال:


> شكرا اخى الكريم على الرد الجميل وارجو من حضرتك مكان بيع الستروميد
> 
> وشكرا على المساعدة


الستروميد هومشهور بالاسم التجارى رباعى كلوريد الأمونيوم وبيتباع فى شارع الجيش


----------



## العجمىى (27 مارس 2010)

1خالد يونس1 قال:


> الاخ الكريم العجمى جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات واريد ان استفهم عن كبفية الحصول على ديتول شعبى وثقيل حيث ان الناس عندنا يهتمون بالكثافة العالية واللزوجة


 فى ناس بتعملوا بالديكسابون وزيت الصنوبر وبيكون ثقيل


----------



## chemicaleng (28 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
لى سؤال للاخوة الكرام 
هل الفارق بين الديتول الشعبى والديتول الهاى كلاس 
هو نفس الفارق بين الجراثيم الشعبية والميكروبات الهاى كلاس ؟
هل هذا هو سبب اختلاف التراكيب ( لو امكننا ان نسمى التركيبة الشعبية ديتول فهى تحمل من الديتول الاسم فقط ) 
اتقوا اللة واعلموا انة هناك اخرة وحساب 
لا حول ولا قوة الا باللة 
اللة الموفق


----------



## phyyyyy (28 مارس 2010)

شكرا اخى الكريم على المساعدة


----------



## العجمىى (28 مارس 2010)

*جزاك الله خير واحسن الظن فى اخوانك*



chemicaleng قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
> لى سؤال للاخوة الكرام
> هل الفارق بين الديتول الشعبى والديتول الهاى كلاس
> هو نفس الفارق بين الجراثيم الشعبية والميكروبات الهاى كلاس ؟
> ...


 اللهم اجعلنا من المتقين جزاك الله خيرعلى التذكرة اخى حبيبى فى الله هل انا اخذت اجر مادى من هذا
ام هى منفعة عامة ده اولا ثانيا هذة تركيبات للبيع فى محلات بسعر بسيط وسايبة وبنطلق عليه ديتول شعبى لانها رخيصة الثمن وجيده وهى فعلا تحمل الاسم فقط لشهرته انت تعتبنا عندما نضعه فى عبوات ونكتب عليه ديتول اخيرا اخى احسن اظن فى اخوانك واتقى الله


----------



## chemicaleng (28 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
الحديث الصحيح أخرجه البخاري في صحيحه والإمام أحمد في مسنده و الترمذي في سننه وغيرهم ولفظه في البخاري عن أنس رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: انصر أخاك ظالماً أو مظلوماً، فقال: رجل يا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنصره إذ كان مظلوماً، أفرأيت إذا كان ظالماً كيف أنصره؟! قال: تحجزه أو تمنعه من الظلم، فإن ذلك نصره. 
اخوانى الكرام لى سؤال بسيط هل من الممكن ان اجد لة اجابة 
هل تركيبة الديتول ( او من الافضل ان نسمية المطهر لانة يباع على انة مطهر ) الموجودة فى اعلى الموضوع لها من مواصفات المطهر ( من القضاء على انواع مختلفة من الجراثيم والبكتريا الضارة للانسان ) اى علاقة ؟ 
هل هناك من يجيب ؟ 
لو بعنا الملح على انة سكر ؟ اليس غش ؟ ولكن الفارق ان المستهلك لا يستطيع التمييز بين النوعين لكنة يستطيع فى حالة الملح والسكر ؟ 
ما المحدد لانها جيدة ؟ ومن يقوم بالحكم عليها ؟ 
ان اسم البضاعة هو جزء من عقد البيع والشراء وهناك مواصفات وحدود وضعها اهل العلم والخبراء لحماية المستهلك والخطأ تشترك فية الدولة بعدم رقابتها على الاسواق ؟ 
وفى النهاية سأحسن الظن بالجميع وافترض ان سوء الفهم هو السبب وليس رغبة فى الغش والعياذ باللة . 
وكل انسان رقيب على نفسة 
واود ان اضيف اننى لم اقصد الاساءة لاحد واللة اعلم لكنة الحق ما ابقى لنا احد. 
واللة الموفق


----------



## العجمىى (28 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خير وانا فهمت قصدك وانا اسف جدا لك وسمحنى اول ما رايت ردك زعلت جدا لانى اقسم بالله ما اردت الا المنفعة لاخى صاحب الموضوع وانا اسف مرة اخرى


----------



## chemicaleng (29 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
اخى الكريم لا داعى لاى اسف واللة ما قصدت الا الخير لنا جميعا واللة وحدة يعلم 
وكلنا اخوة انشاءاللة وندعوا اللة ان يجعلنا من المسلمين 
وتمنياتى للجميع بالخير والسعادة 
واللة الموفق


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (29 مارس 2010)

الله يجزي كل مين حابب يساعد الناس 
جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## Dr\gamalelden (13 يوليو 2010)

التكسابون من اقوي المواد المرغية ومن وجهت نظري اذا وضعنا التكسابون سنكسب الديتول فعالية اكبر وقدرة علي التنظيف والتطهير


----------



## Dr\gamalelden (13 يوليو 2010)

ملحوظة لمحبي تتقيل الديتول يوجد بودرة اسمها(power) تستخدم في تتقيل الديتول وكذلك التايلوز


----------



## magidma (12 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك و تاكيدا ان هذه التركيبه ليست للاستخدام الطبي
و أهم الفوارق مع الديتول الطبي استخدام صابون الخروع بدلا من السميسول
واستخدام مواد كلورو فينوليه بدلا من من الستروميد وطبعا الاولي باهظه الثمن
وكذلك صابون الخروع
magidma


----------



## محمدعمار (14 مايو 2013)

هل هذا الديتول مستحلب


----------

